

Ask HN: Career dilemma, what would you do? - hnthrowaway-aex

In the last year, I&#x27;ve joined a services consulting firm as a consultant for a specialised area in IT. This job pays roughky $90k (package) in SF. However due to issues regarding relocation (immigration and so forth) I&#x27;ve been working remotely from another country. This has been difficult nonetheless, however the company has been supportive and have paid for all lawyers thus far.<p>Last week, I was given an offer from a friend who heads this particular area of IT in a pre-ipo company that has been considered a brilliant place to work and is one of the stable growing startups for over 5 years. The offer given to me was to not relocate and take a job leading a team in my expertise for a higher pay + equity.<p>I have worked with said company&#x27;s team in the past and have found it delightful.<p>I would like to ask HN, what would they do? I have a level of loyalty for said company in SF and love the team a lot there. Immigration issues are soon to clear up if all goes well.<p>Personally I had decided to leave SF company by the end of this month if such immigration issues do not resolve and take this offer.<p>Otherwise, I plan to continue with this company even though the pay will be significantly less and work significantly more stressful.<p>Said company in SF have been cutting costs and do not evaluate salaries more than once a year. Even after staying a year, I feel like my salary will only increase by $5-10k.<p>Thanks all
======
omnivore
Loyalty is great, but if the other situation is going to shore up your
immigration situation for the time being, it's a growth oriented first that
will get immediate higher pay + equity, seems like you really want to take the
new opportunity but feel loyal to your existing employer.

I mean, people understand you have to do what's best for you and that these
kinds of opportunities don't grow on your trees. Be gracious, create a runway
for your exit to ensure that operations are minimally impacted as best you
can.

But in my estimation, seems like this is a no-brainer in the decision
department and that since you'd considered leaving the other firm anyway, the
other opportunity showing up when it did was fortuitous.

I wouldn't go sharing all of that with them (e.g. i was planning to leave
anyway..) and instead be very gracious, relay you've accepting a different
position that aligns better with your immediate and future goals and ask how
you can help the transition before your exit date.

Good luck.

------
bigiain
How much loyalty do you really owe to "Said company in SF have been cutting
costs and do not evaluate salaries more than once a year. Even after staying a
year, I feel like my salary will only increase by $5-10k."?

Also, even assuming immigration and relocation issues get resolved, have you
investigated what living in SF on $90k is going to be like? It's a
spectacularly expensive place to live.

------
nperez
More stressful, less pay, less opportunity for growth. It sounds like the only
thing the position has going for it is help with immigration.

My thoughts if I were in this position: If immigration would make me happier
than working for the company you are considering jumping to, your original
plan seems to be sound. Otherwise, I'd make the jump.

------
alain94040
Take what you think is the best job. Treat your old employer nicely, but you
are not their slave.

The only reason I see that you would stay put is if you want to relocate to SF
(you'll need the visa). If that's not a major goal for you, then take the new
job. If you relocate to SF, be aware that it will be a life-changing event,
and you will be exposed to many more high-paying jobs in really cool
companies. Either way, you won't be with your current employer for much
longer, so don't worry about loyalty. Again, just treat everyone
professionally.

------
zhte415
> I have worked with said company's team in the past and have found it
> delightful.

> Otherwise, I plan to continue with this company even though the pay will be
> significantly less and work significantly more stressful. Said company in SF
> have been cutting costs and do not evaluate salaries more than once a year.
> Even after staying a year, I feel like my salary will only increase by
> $5-10k.

